# Two cases enough money for one...



## BigD6997 (Apr 25, 2006)

ok well ive been saving up for a nice LL case for my main rig, and im having the hardest time deciding between these two

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556025207.html

and

http://www.xoxide.com/ll-warrior-special-edition-black.html

but the bottom one is a pc-60 modded, wich i could do myself but not neirly as good...

im in a pickle between the casses and dont know wich one to go to... on and it will be air cooled because ive had to many problems with my water cooling system that im going back to air, so im in need of a better cooling case. and noise isnt a big issue for me, but quiet is good...

please give me some suggestions, i keep going to buy one but them swich to the other and its an endless cycle...ahhh

thnx


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats a tough question, both are very very nice.  I personally would get the one from xoxide (I like the cooling and the blue LEDs)


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 25, 2006)

I prefer the V1000B ... more options and looks to provide better cooling, since you're going back air ....


----------



## BigD6997 (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the opinions, im still undicided, im kinda leading tward the one from xoxide because its got the two fans blowing on my gfx card... but i love the design of the v1000, with the hard drive on the very bottom, but im afriad there wont be enough airflow, and i dont realy want to start modding a $200 case (though i still might  ), because the intake fan is on the bottum

so hard


----------



## drade (Apr 25, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> thanks for the opinions, im still undicided, im kinda leading tward the one from xoxide because its got the two fans blowing on my gfx card... but i love the design of the v1000, with the hard drive on the very bottom, but im afriad there wont be enough airflow, and i dont realy want to start modding a $200 case (though i still might  ), because the intake fan is on the bottum
> 
> so hard




Dude get the v1000b trust me I have it and I love it, plus mine is modded, and when they are modded there even better, but they still rule anyhow


----------



## BigD6997 (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah i love the design on it + it will hide all my wires better n probly cool better... i think im going to pick that one up + its cheaper


----------



## drade (Apr 25, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> yeah i love the design on it + it will hide all my wires better n probly cool better... i think im going to pick that one up + its cheaper




Good choice, if your psu is to big take of that wall, I had to cause I have a huge psu.

Let me tell you from my point of view of this case, I love the usb and mic ports, I love were the psu is located, I love that you can hide wires behind the Motherboard. The vented holes are amazing, The hidden drive aluminum bezel is amazing, the floppy drive thing is tricky but nice, Power button nice, Upside down motherboard is wierd but sweet at the same time, weels are very helpful. This case is light.

One thing bad about this case, I still havent been able to set up my pins for my mobo other then power led, floppy thing is wierd, can get dirty at times, but easy to wipe off, also there is a fan filter in the front.

This case always feels cold feeling the cold air go through it I love it, I love the whole design of it, I reccomend you get it.. Even though you said you are still just get it, and its pretty decent price. Last you a while, solid solid solid.


----------



## BigD6997 (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah, im planing on putting another 120mm fan on top, and two 80mm fans on the side for the gfx card(all silent fans), im using a 500watt antec smartpower so it might be a lil big cuz its modular, so hopefully its going to turn out good! ill post pics in the case mod gallery when im done


----------



## drade (Apr 26, 2006)

Is it the true power 2.0 500 watt modular cabled one?


----------



## drade (Apr 26, 2006)

Bump:

This is from my progress with this case right now 

This is my case now, picture takin with flash.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wnq1.jpg

This is it all lit up!
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wv9e.jpg

This is the top window, the fans are red, but the blue makes them multi colored. 
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wos4.jpg

This is the front, picture taken with flash.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wqwk.jpg

This is the front, at night.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wr6g.jpg

This is the back of the case, the thermaltake pump is actually doing well considering how long these tubes are.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1ws2d.jpg

See my psu, I had to take the whole front wall out for that psu to fit, you have the same one as me I think, so you will have to do that also, very easy 2 screws on top 2 on bottom, pull it out.

Im getting a fan controller tomorow from performance pc, along with new cathodes..


----------



## BigD6997 (Apr 26, 2006)

yup tp 2.0  modular hopefully it will work


----------



## BigD6997 (Apr 26, 2006)

did you happen to get that case at crazy pc? or did you mod it yourself?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 26, 2006)

I would also get that V1000B, infact, I'm going to get it from my cousin! Wait, I'm broke!*DAMN*
My limit on a new case right now is $70, that's where my cousin comes in.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

I was actually going to recomend just getting a PC-65b and modding it yourself and thus saving some money that way, but it looks like you've already gone with the V1000b. Still a great choice. I just thought I would add that this is one of the nice things about having a Lian Li case.


----------



## drade (Apr 26, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> did you happen to get that case at crazy pc? or did you mod it yourself?




Yea I got it at crazy pc, But like I said, you will have to take out that wall right infront of the first HD rack no issue i did it nothing changed.


----------



## BigD6997 (Apr 26, 2006)

ok cool, and yeah that idea for the pc65 is a option i was looking at, but the v1000 seamed to be layed out better... and im modding that so


----------



## drade (Apr 27, 2006)

Great, good choice!


----------



## devinXkillyou (May 17, 2006)

the first one looks like a mockup of an Apple G5. I like the second one better, its simple yet maintains the look of a modifiable case.


----------



## BigD6997 (May 18, 2006)

yup but i already bought the v1000 and modded it

you can see it here
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/260


----------



## fireman (May 29, 2006)

I bought this case from FrozenCPU. I am the fans for Batman. The truth is this case is very good strcture and screwless. If you are the same to me...why not!

http://www.frozencpu.com/search.htm...3&mv_session_id=cwUKAUDa&mv_searchspec=masker


----------



## BigD6997 (May 29, 2006)

yeah but for that price u coulda got a lian li pc-7, im buying one of the pc-7's for my next rig...

but thats pritty cool it looks like batman, hes a badass


----------

